# Rot on phrags?



## grubea (Jul 26, 2019)

I am having lots of issues with new growths rotting off on my phrags. I am using a 0.5 % hydrogen peroxide on all my plants once a week. Except for the really bad ones they are getting sprayed twice a week. Any suggestions on what else to use?
Thanks


----------



## CarlG (Jul 26, 2019)

I would stop using the hydrogen peroxide. I don't think 0.5% is strong enough to do any good, and unless you're using 30% as stock, and keeping it refrigerated, it's probably just water anyway.

As a substitute, use a fan to move air on the leaves to keep them from staying wet.


----------



## grubea (Jul 26, 2019)

CarlG said:


> I would stop using the hydrogen peroxide. I don't think 0.5% is strong enough to do any good, and unless you're using 30% as stock, and keeping it refrigerated, it's probably just water anyway.
> 
> As a substitute, use a fan to move air on the leaves to keep them from staying wet.


I do use the 30 % and dilute it down. I do not keep it in the fridge though. What concentration would you recommend? I also do have fans blowing on them.


----------



## Ray (Jul 27, 2019)

Forget the peroxide. You're trying to cure a symptom, not the problem.

New growths rotting off can happen primarily for one or more of these reasons:

You're allowing water to stand in the crowns of the new growths.
The plant is potted too deeply.
The potting medium is soppy, so does not "breathe" well enough.
Calcium deficiency.
Tell us more details and attach a photo, and maybe we can help more.


----------



## grubea (Jul 27, 2019)

Ray said:


> Forget the peroxide. You're trying to cure a symptom, not the problem.
> 
> New growths rotting off can happen primarily for one or more of these reasons:
> 
> ...





Ray said:


> Forget the peroxide. You're trying to cure a symptom, not the problem.
> 
> New growths rotting off can happen primarily for one or more of these reasons:
> 
> ...





Ray said:


> Forget the peroxide. You're trying to cure a symptom, not the problem.
> 
> New growths rotting off can happen primarily for one or more of these reasons:
> 
> ...





I do have fans blowing on my plants and I use orchiata potting mix but I have the pots setting in trays of water. I use the MSU fertilizer. Ray do you spray your plants with anything on a regular basis? I also really don't think I have them potted to low.


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow, I didn't think I wrote that three times!

Yes, in addition to regular use a K-Lite (a derivative of MSU RO), I apply KelpMax and Concentric Ag Garden Solution monthly. The former is a plant growth stimulant, while the latter is a blend of several consortia of beneficial bacteria and fungi - a "plant probiotic", if you will. In addition to actively predating pathogens, the critters in GS emit antibiotics into the potting medium to help prevent further attacks.


----------



## orcoholic (Jul 28, 2019)

Is it really hot where you're growing? It has been here.

If so, you should cut out all fertilizer until temps moderate. The "rot" is really due to the Phrags inability to process the fertilizer during the hot weather, causing the tender new growths to burn (like leaf tips do) They basically shut down.

If really hot, all orchids benefit when fertilizer is eliminated.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2019)

Check the roots. Are they dying? If so change to an airier media.
Instead of hydrogen peroxide try Dragon's Blood and cinnamon - drying agents.
Good luck


----------



## Stone (Aug 1, 2019)

I get rot on Phrag besseae leaves (not the new growth so much) from time to time. Whenever I see a sign of any kind of rot setting in I spray. I use whatever good systemic fungicide I can get my hands on. Chlorothalonil works very well and you can still get it on ebay. I was also able to but Captan recently. (getting hard to find now) and I use mancozeb as a non systemic broad spectrum. There are others which can still be had. Rot is not common for me but when it happens I jump on it and I advise you to do the same. Using peroxide or other ''organic'' options is probably as effective as spitting on them or doing a dance while waving a petrified wolf turd over them.  However, as a preventative, I did find alcohol + cinnamon + water sprayed often seemed to help.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2019)

No, use a fresh wolf turd!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 13, 2019)

NYEric said:


> No, use a fresh wolf turd!



silly me!
i thought you were supposed to use fresh jackalope scat!


----------



## justagirlart (Jan 26, 2020)

I thought all fungicides were bad for phrags. Thanks for setting me straight. They might not die now?


----------



## abax (Jan 26, 2020)

Dragon's Blood from Eric is my go-to on just
about everything that can happen in a very
humid greenhouse. Ray's preventive is good
advice as well. Sadly, DB won't kill stink bugs.
Perhaps a wolf turd would. This year has been
a plague of stink bugs!


----------

